# Footwear in the Woodshop



## Absolution (Oct 10, 2016)

Hi All,

I'm looking for a decent pair of boots/shoes to wear in the woodshop and would love to know what y'all wear. I'm wondering if any of you know of a pair of lightweight boots that offer some foot protection without being full on construction grade, bomb-proof boots. I have a pair of steel-toed Timerlands that I use when I'm doing more construction type work, but they're too heavy and wear me out when I'm dinking around in the shop. What do you all wear and why? Extra props if they've got some style too.


----------



## Rayne (Mar 9, 2014)

I live dangerously by wearing open toe sandals…sometimes without socks. I know, crazy, so this will be an example of what not to do. lol. I do need to look for some easy fitting, comfortable, quick-to-put-on shoes as I'm in and out of the shop a lot right now as I need my computer to look up stuff that my tiny phone screen and mobile sites just can't cut it. I'll be following.


----------



## unclebenny (Apr 5, 2013)

I wear a pair of Keen light duty work boots most of the time. Love Keen shoes and boots. These have a hard toe(not steel, so not heavy or cold) and great support. Only drawback is if I want/ need to run into the house..not quick off/on.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Crocs. Fo sho. With socks for added protection.


----------



## jamsomito (Mar 26, 2017)

> Crocs. Fo sho.
> 
> - TheFridge


Can't tell if serious. But I'm serious - I wear crocs when I'm lazy. I usually wear my everyday office-casual type shoes. For serious sessions, or with chemicals (stains, finishes, etc), or with really heavy parts like big table tops, I'll throw on my steel toes if I think of it. Or crocs.

If you're really worried about safety, the worst case I can imagine is either dropping a heavy piece on your toe, or maybe dropping a sharp chisel or something. Or maybe stepping on / accidentally kicking a stray screw. For that I would think reinforced leather would do you well. But at a minimum something closed toe, and probably not a mesh running shoe. Just use common sense I guess. GL


----------



## lumbering_on (Jan 21, 2017)

In the summers, I mostly wear sandals, and in the winter it's an old pair of whatever is close at hand. However, I never wear sandals when using chisels as all it takes is a slip and you could be explaining you lack of safety to a disapproving ER doc.

I do wear steel toes anytime I'm working with my track saw as I'm a little paranoid about a large piece of wood, or worse the saw, falling on my foot. I also only wear leather shoes when using a jig saw as I've hit it fall out of my hand before, and that's not fun.


----------



## BlasterStumps (Mar 13, 2017)

Walmart…Treadsafe clogs. slip resistant, durable, easy on off.

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Tredsafe-Unisex-Pepper-Slip-Resistant-Clog/46360338


----------



## Rayne (Mar 9, 2014)

> Walmart…Treadsafe clogs. slip resistant, durable, easy on off.
> 
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/Tredsafe-Unisex-Pepper-Slip-Resistant-Clog/46360338
> 
> - BlasterStumps


I like the price and look of what you linked, but they are mostly sold out. Bummer.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

Depends on what I am doing. Just regular working on a project usually I am in these, sometimes with socks, often not.










When I am out getting wood, or in a lumber yard where someone else may drop something on my toes I wear my shoes from work, they are made by Keen, are as comfy as slippers, but have an ANSI approved toe, and topside to prevent crush.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

You guy who like crocks. Just for you.

https://me.me/i/nice-rugged-pair-of-steel-toed-crocks-200-washington-mo-new-b51171ca140e407eafa565a50957bab6

I believe the straps are of a woven Alder material.










What more could you ask for and only 200 bucks.


----------



## WoodenDreams (Aug 23, 2018)

I wear Dr Scholls advance comfort series work shoes. Primarily for the support. Saves on sore feet & back pain when I'm in the shop for 4 to 7 hours at a time. My shop floor also has the 2'x2' foam pads are that connect to each other. which is also a saver.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

Crocs are the WORST shoe you can wear in a shop.

After dropping a chisel on my foot, I no longer wear them.

A comfortable pair of hiking shoes is best for me.

Leather uppers are best.

+1 on Keen.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Usually crocs for light-duty woodworking. But, if I'm doing something that creates a lot of chips like milling or turning, or if I'm working metal instead of wood, old sneakers. I like Sketchers with memory foam for comfort.


----------



## Fresch (Feb 21, 2013)

+2 on the orange Keens


----------



## Firewood (Dec 4, 2013)

I have a pair of Keen work shoes. When I first got them they were probably the most comfortable shoes I ever put on. Just yesterday I told my wife I need to get some new inserts for them or just get a new pair. They stay in my basement shop where I can put them on as soon as I walk through the door.


----------



## jonah (May 15, 2009)

I most wear slip on canvas or clog type shoes because I take my shoes off before entering the house and it'd take forever to unlace, relace, etc. Think about the kind that nurses wear in the ER, except you don't need to spend a lot. Just something that offers minimal protection. I'd never bother to wear steel toe or other work boots. Too much bother.

I sometimes just wear my running shoes. They're the most comfortable, especially if I'm going to be on my feet for a long time.

If you're dropping things that are sharp enough to pierce a running shoe, you might be doing it wrong.


----------



## Rayne (Mar 9, 2014)

> Depends on what I am doing. Just regular working on a project usually I am in these, sometimes with socks, often not.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you get this Croc? It looks like the heel part is fabric while the rest is a regular Croc. I'd be down for that kind rather than the rubber/foamy cushion I always see.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

^ Me too. I'm looking for a pair with an adjustable heel strap.


----------



## JCamp (Nov 22, 2016)

I just wear my old shoes but if u want something more protective I'd suggest timberland pro boots


----------



## bruc101 (Sep 13, 2008)

I wear Skecher hiking boots with memory foam in them. No more foot problems and no more tired legs.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

just wear shoes -
I don't do sandals, because of getting sawdust between the toes, and chafing.

See zero need to wear steel toe shoes in the garage.

I have to wear them at work, when on the factory floor, but otherwise it is overkill.
FWIW I don't wear steel toe shoes when cutting the grass either.


----------



## olderkirk (Oct 12, 2018)

During the hot Georgia summers, I wear my Keen sandals, which have the crush-proof toe. During the winter, mostly my Keen utility shoes with the composite toes, so +2 for Keens.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

> I wear Dr Scholls advance comfort series work shoes. Primarily for the support. Saves on sore feet & back pain when I m in the shop for 4 to 7 hours at a time. My shop floor also has the 2×2 foam pads are that connect to each other. which is also a saver.
> 
> - WoodenDreams


This will be just Fine!


----------



## mramseyISU (Mar 3, 2014)

I wear these.

I've had them for going on 15 years and they're still in really good shape. Probably the most comfortable pair of boots or shoes I own.

http://www.redwingshoes.com/red-wing-shoe/2233-red-wing-shoes/2233-red-wing-mens-8-inch-boot-brown


----------



## planecurious (Oct 10, 2018)

I work inside the apartment so I need to take shoes on and off frequently and easily. I use these because they have closed toes, arch support, remain cool (less stink) and the leather is thicker than your average shoe (so far they have stopped sharp chisels and a marking knife from doing any damage…)


----------



## Smirak (Dec 24, 2016)

I wear dansko clogs. My daughter is a nurse and she uses them for work. They aren't the best looking things, but I can be on my feet all day long and never have foot issues. I wear them in my office environment almost daily too.

https://www.dansko.com/professional-antique-brown-blk


----------



## Woodbum (Jan 3, 2010)

New Balance mesh running shoes in the summer and Merrell Gore Tex Moab hiking shoes in the winter, or when I need some extra support and a more stable platform. I have had terrible problems with my feet my whole life and these are the best that I have found for my personal situation.


----------



## WoodenDreams (Aug 23, 2018)

I did buy a pair of Red Wing Boots 20 years ago, and had them resoled 10 years age, still have them. good boots. Like what mramseyISU suggested. But the Dr Scholls work shoes cost 1/3 the price.


----------

